# B-11 Race engine installed



## 1FASTSE-R (Apr 12, 2006)

Finally dropped her in after 10 years lol 















:woowoo:


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

beautyfullllll


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

omg.........


..............


....omg....beautiful...


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

What all do you have done it to internally? Is that a dry sump I see? That is one beautiful engine.


----------



## 1FASTSE-R (Apr 12, 2006)

Well lets start from the bottom,


nissan motorsports 7 quart racing oil pan
blue printed and balanced crank
knife edged crank
nissan motorsports larger pistons
crower rods
nissan motorsports high volume oil pump
block prepped bored and honed and acid dipped
jdm fuel injected cylinder head 
nissan motorsports euro cam,reground by webcam,spiced it up a bit 
nissan motorsports larger valves 
nissan motorsports double valve springs
stage 3 port and polish job
header and intake port matched
schrick intake manifold extrude honed
2 weber DCOE 40mm side drafts
custom header fabricated
nismo oil cooler 1 quart
oil relocation with 1 quart racing filter


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

how much hp / torque at the crank and wheels?


----------



## 1FASTSE-R (Apr 12, 2006)

Dynoed at 147 hp at the crank at 7200rpm's and 107 pound feet of torque at 5300rpms


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nothing to laugh at from a E-series without forced induction. That engine should provide more than enough "umphf" for a B11 or B12.


----------



## TheEskimo (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh good Lord, that is beautiful..........................


----------



## oldschoolricer (Oct 3, 2007)

that is bad ass. if i can ask how much was it to built that motor like that


----------



## CodeBlue (Oct 17, 2007)

uber cool engine
BTW, I love the Tamiya at the background, LOL.


----------



## E16 Mbison (Aug 27, 2007)

beautiful
best ive seen


----------



## JDM86SENTRA (Dec 10, 2007)

*THAT MOTOR ?????*

HEY IS THAT MOTOR GOING INTO A 86 SENTRA ???? CUZ I HAVE A 86 SENTRA WAGON AND I WANT TO MOD IT... WHAT ARE THOSE CARBS FROM???? AND HOW DO I GET THEM?????


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

best build ive seen. How much did it set you back all together? If your willing to disclose of course


----------



## 1FASTSE-R (Apr 12, 2006)

Parts and labor 7500 buks i know its alot but who's got one ....


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

nicely done e16 but i'm thinking you can reach high 150hp mark by putting a 4-1 header design since you are already low on low end power which is what a 4-2-1 header is designed for why not go full out on high end power just a sugestion but a very well built motor as far as i can sea  props e16's all the way. where did you find the intake manifold for the webers im trying to score some for my self  if i dont slap a slug on the motor


----------

